# Easton Wheels... options for campag



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

hey guys,

need some help here.... so i stumbled upon beyondbikes... and see this interesting wheel - the EA50.... http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/itemmatrix.asp?GroupCode=WHR-EAS-EA50&MatrixType=1

only i can't find any info out there on it... is this wheel legit? does it exist? beyond bikes reputable? not even easton lists it on their website...

they have a few more like this.... "ea70" "ea90 aero"... only they all ship in "october".... eh? its nearly december now?

any ideas?

[edit: after some more searching it appears they are renamed - ea50 = vista... however, beyond bikes lists these as being campag compatible.... true? any one know? the old vista AFAIK were shimano only!??]


also, is it just me or has performance bikes removed the campag record/OP wheelset option leaving us w/ only the frnt and rear seperate to buy? ($100+ more)...seems weird cos they still offer the DA/OP set @$300


cheers,

joe


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi, Joe. I believe those are wheels which Easton had scheduled for release this fall; don't know if there has been a delay, or what - see what you mean about not even on Easton's website.

BeyondBikes is legit - they are located close to me in San Diego, and I've bought stuff live in their shop a few times. Was looking for Easton wheels on their website in Sept, saw the same "ships in October" thing you see now for those Easton wheels you mentioned. At the time, I bought a set of the Ascent IIs from them. No clue why that info on October shipping is still up on their site - agreed that's not exactly confidence inspiring!

BeyondBikes has a reputation of not always being the best with e-mail and telephone communications if orders get delayed. But, they are a legit business.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Easton is changing from naming their wheels with names to numbers. Any of the wheels with numbers are the newest. And they will be coming out with more wheels this winter/spring. The EA90 or EA90SLX are really nice wheels and a good balance between spending a lot of money and not a lot of money. The EA50 is their entry wheel, then the EA70. Easton is a great company with great customer service that is knowledgable.

The October thing is old, their website hasn't been updated. The first set of new wheels they came out with were the EA90s


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

More q's on easton wheels...
I'm about 190-195lbs, and interested in tempest 2's (aluminum, not carbon). 
Is the ascent 2 the same hub as tempest? Same level?


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

jhamlin38 said:


> More q's on easton wheels...
> I'm about 190-195lbs, and interested in tempest 2's (aluminum, not carbon).
> Is the ascent 2 the same hub as tempest? Same level?


Yes, same hub, same level wheel.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks for the replies guys...

so what about the campag compatibility? Does anyone know if the new wheels will be, the old vistas were shimano only right?

cheers


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*I've got Tempests*



jhamlin38 said:


> More q's on easton wheels...
> I'm about 190-195lbs, and interested in tempest 2's (aluminum, not carbon).
> Is the ascent 2 the same hub as tempest? Same level?


Hey I've got Tempests. I went with a custom wheel build as I thought my Eastons rim weight was slightly heavy. If you want them, just PM me and you can have them cheap or they are going on Ebay soon. I have used them for 3 months. They look great.

MP


----------

